# حلم  المصابين بالشلل يتحقق



## Maya (23 سبتمبر 2008)

*بالنسبة للمصابين بشلل  النصف الأسفل من الجسم يبدو الحلم بالمشي بمثابة أمل بعيد قد لا يتحقق . ولكن في هذه الأيام تغير هذا الوضع بفضل اختراع فريد تم  تطويره في  إسرائيل ....





وبفضله سيتمكن الكثير من الأشخاص الذين يلازمون كرسي العجلات من الوقوف والمشي وحتى صعود الدرج ! . ويعتمد هذا النظام الإبداعي الإسرائيلي الذي يدعى " ReWalk " على هيكل خارجي يمكن ارتداؤه, وهو عبارة عن بدلة داعمة خفيفة مع محركات ووصلات (مفاصل) ومجسات, ومن ضمن الوظائف التي تقوم بها متابعة حركات الجزء الأعلى من الجسم.




 ويظهر ReWalk مثل نسخة نحيفة لبدلة الرجل الحديدي ويتم التحكم به بواسطة جهاز يشبه ساعة اليد يحمله المستخدم, والضرب الخفيف عليه ينقل أمراً للهيكل الخارجي بالوقوف أو بالمشي إلى الأمام أو بالصعود.

ويزود نظام الـ ReWalk مستخدمي كرسي العجلات سابقاً بحل ملائم لمشاكل سهولة الوصول. ويقدر الذين يستخدمون نظام التحرك هذا على النهوض من فراشهم في الصباح وارتداء ثيابهم ثم ارتداء الـ  ReWalk وقضاء يومهم كأنهم أشخاص دون أي قيود.

و يتمكنون من قيادة السيارة إلى مكان عملهم والذهاب إلى اللقاءات, ثم الذهاب إلى أي مطعم أو حدث ثقافي كان. وكل هذا وهم واقفون مستقيمون وفخورون.

فإن المقدرة على الوقوف مستقيمًا والنظر إلى البالغين الآخرين من نفس الارتفاع لا يستخف بهما. ويعيد الـ ReWalk  للشخص الثقة بالنفس وتقدير الذات بصورة لا يمكن أن يقوم به أي كرسي عجلات متحرك. 

ولسوء الحظ لا يمكن لمشلولي القدمين واليدين (المعروف بالشلل الرباعي) استخدام هذا النظام , لأنه يتطلب تحريك النصف الأعلى من الجسم بشكل كامل.ويجب على مشلولي النصف الأسفل من الجسم أن يستخدموا العكاكيز للدعم والأمان أكثر. 

ولكن المفارقة أن د. عاميت غوفير, وهو الإسرائيلي الذي اخترع الـ ReWalk, لا يستطيع استخدام اخترعه لأنه مشلول ويقدر على أن يستخدم يديه استخداماً جزئياً فقط نتيجة إصابته بحادث خطير.

ومع ذلك, يعطي ReWalk أملاً جديداً  للملايين من المصابين بإصابات النخاع الشوكي, وكذلك للذين كانوا في الماضي يلازمون كرسي العجلات نتيجة المرض أو السكتة.*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 سبتمبر 2008)

*اختراع رائع جدا جدا ولكن احزنني جدا ان صاحب الاختراع لا يمكن استخدامة*​ 
*شكرآ اختي مايا على الموضوع*

*ربنا يعوضك*​


----------



## kalimooo (23 سبتمبر 2008)

Maya قال:


> *بالنسبة للمصابين بشلل  النصف الأسفل من الجسم يبدو الحلم بالمشي بمثابة أمل بعيد قد لا يتحقق . ولكن في هذه الأيام تغير هذا الوضع بفضل اختراع فريد تم  تطويره في  إسرائيل ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...






*نأمل بالمزيد للتخفيف من عاذاباتهم
مشكورة اخت Maya
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح

*​


----------



## Maya (23 سبتمبر 2008)

> *ولكن احزنني جدا ان صاحب الاختراع لا يمكن استخدامة*



*عند الإصابة بمرض خطير أو إعاقة دائمة يتولد في النفوس البشرية شعورين متناقضين وسلوكين واتجاه مختلفين فهناك من ينقم على الناس الأصحاء و يتمنى أن يصاب الجميع بنفس المرض أو الإعاقة ، ولكن على النقيض هناك من يشعرون بمعنى ألم المرض والمعاناة مع الإعاقة ويسعون بقدر استطاعتهم لتجنيب بقية الناس ذاك الألم وذاك الشعور بالنقص والعجز الذي يرافق كثيرين ممن يعانون من الإعاقة .....

وهذه هي حالة الدكتور - عاميت - المسئول عن تطوير جهاز ReWalk ، حيث أدرك بفعل تجربته الشخصية  معنى أن يعيش الإنسان على كرسي متحرك و ينظر إلى بقية الناس من مكان منخفض ، وسعى لإيجاد حل يساعد المصابين بالشلل رغم معرفته أنه قد لا يستفيد منه إلا أن أصر وثابر وتابع لأجل بقية الناس لأجل زملائه في الألم والمعاناة فأبدع هذا الإنجاز الرائع الذي يستحق عليه كل تقدير لإنسانيته في الدرجة الأولى ولصبره وعمله الجاد وتحديه للإعاقة والألم لتقديم إنجاز مميز للإنسانية والحضارة ....

البعض قد يرى الجهاز غريباً والبعض الآخر قد لا يدرك أهميته ، لكن أن واثقة أن هذا الجهاز سيغير حياة الكثيرين بصورة لا يشعر بها الأصحاء وسيعيد إليهم شيء لا يقدر بثمن وسيكون بمثابة شمس جديدة تشرق لتبدد العتمة في رحلتهم ووجودهم في دروب الإنسانية ....*


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 سبتمبر 2008)

اختراع راااااائع 
وياريت يبقى فى اختراعات كمان علشان نقلل عنهم العزاب 
مرسىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## قلم حر (24 سبتمبر 2008)

فكرة مميزة جدا , و بسيطة في نفس الوقت ( و غالبا ما تكون أروع الاٍختراعات و أهمها , أساسها  البساطه و الجوهرية ) .
أتمنى أن تأخذا حيزا كبيرا من الاٍهتمام و الدعم , لتصل ل( المستهلك ) بأرخص الأسعار , و بأفضل جودة .
على الأقل , حتى ترتقي أبحاث ( الخلايا الجذعية ) و نتالئجها , لتكون بديلا كاملا و فعالا , و نهائيا لكثير من الأمراض المتعارف عليها بزمننا الحاضر .
شكرا (مايا ) .


----------



## جيلان (27 سبتمبر 2008)

*اختراع رائع
وكمان سيقلل من الاصابة بالاكتئاب لدى الاشخاص المصابين وسيساعدهم على ممارسة حياتهم بطريقة طبيعية
شكرا مايا على الخبر
ربنا يباركك حبيبتى*


----------

